# Interesting Articles..



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Gedlee Reflections on RMAF

And further comments..

Makes some interesting observations regarding the audition of speakers and the hi-end industry.

TKoP


----------



## NoMjolnir (Sep 19, 2006)

Great article, I found this particularly interesting since there is an audio/video conference in my town this weekend. Last year was great for laughs.

The more I learn and read about high fidelity the less money I want to spend on anything but speakers.

Just bought Klipsch RF-82, RC-64 and I have 2 x pb-10 for 

I use a HTPC with Soundblaster audigy 2zs pcmcia and a receiver which has the functionality I need ( pio vsx 1015).

I do not use room correction feature of the receiver.

Ive tested dirrerent cd players, receivers, speaker cables ( long time ago) but nothing has impacted the sound more than placement and acoustic panels.

Next is BFD + REW, cant wait.

The shack seems to be a great resource so, greetings from Norway ! Looking forward to learn more and enjoy the forum.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Finding the right speakers for you is a challenge, many here including myself push brands we like...this by no means will be your determining factor. Alot of times it helps to steer new people or to focus and listen to some to guage and find what fits you.

:mooooh: You will look alot...and it will take time but once it clicks its like WOOOOOW!!!

~Bob


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

NoMjolnir said:


> Great article, I found this particularly interesting since there is an audio/video conference in my town this weekend. Last year was great for laughs.
> 
> The more I learn and read about high fidelity the less money I want to spend on anything but speakers.
> 
> ...


NoMjolnir, welcome to the Shack! You'll love how the BFD and REW will help improve your HT experience.
JCD, nice article. My favorite part is where he brings up those who claim there are supposed audible differences between cables 
I've always wondered how I brought myself to build a pair of DIY mains, not being able to audition them first.OTOH I find the speakers to be so neutral that there really isn't a reason to audition them...you either like neutral or you don't.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

NoMjolnir said:


> Ive tested dirrerent cd players, receivers, speaker cables ( long time ago) but nothing has impacted the sound more than placement and acoustic panels.
> 
> The shack seems to be a great resource so, greetings from Norway ! Looking forward to learn more and enjoy the forum.


First off, welcome to the Shack! Great to have an increasing international presence. 
(make sure you map yourself)

But to your post.. the statement above is the same one I've learned since frequenting these forums. Before I started roaming the AV forums, I'd never even heard of accoustic panels. I'm not sure if it's save me money or not (I have been buying other stuff after all), but I can get better sound with my existing equipment now.


JCD


----------



## NoMjolnir (Sep 19, 2006)

Exocer, JCD, thanks guys.

@JCD
"Before I started roaming the AV forums, I'd never even heard of accoustic panels. "

Same here. The most helpful lessons learned for me was the basic physics of sound and room interaction. Ethan Winers articles were very enlightening, inspired by his writings I made bass traps myself.


----------

